# Mental block on cantering



## sparrowrider (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi there! I'm looking for some suggestions on how to relax when trying to canter. I seem to have some kind of mental block on it (I'm 32 and just started riding in September, so I probably have more nerves over this than a younger person!) and inevitably seem to "mess it up." I tense my entire body and as a result end up bringing my heels way up and feet back, which pitches me forward somewhat, and the horse I ride will go down to a trot if he feels I'm off balance (which I am). My hands also tend to fly up a bit sometimes, so he thinks I want him to stop or slow.

I've been trying really hard for a couple months to not do this but I can't seem to get it. I feel a bit overwhelmed by it all. I've read Centered Riding, and I try to remember to breathe, smile, and relax, but it isn't happening.

Do you have any suggestions at all? I'm getting really frustrated and I'm sure the horse is, too (which is why we don't try too many times in one lesson). My instructor says I need to relax, and she's right, but how?!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

maybe you're just not ready yet? how comfortable are you with walk and trot? how comfortable are you with this horse? with other horses? with people watching? 

it could be any number of things honestly including lack of muscle and balance on your part just in general. 

good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## xiamsvetlanax (Aug 8, 2011)

sparrowrider said:


> Do you have any suggestions at all? I'm getting really frustrated and I'm sure the horse is, too (which is why we don't try too many times in one lesson). My instructor says I need to relax, and she's right, but how?!


I just started riding in August and I'm 24. I just started cantering last week.. And it's tough to learn properly, how to sit and relax. I have the bumpiest horse in the barn to learn on too.. But! While I do work out all week, one way to relax is just let the horse go, sit heavy in your bum and look straight ahead. (I tend to look down at her ears lol) And for the past month I've been "heels down" mentality..just let those thoughts go and relax..it's not easy at first, but I agree with the previous post, it could be a number of things but my suggestion is to sit heavy, feel the motion of the back to front the horse does in the canter, and relax your elbows. Hope this helps!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't think you can force relax. AND, I think most adult learners have trouble learning to canter. So, don't hit yourself too much for that. I am much more comfortable with it for now, but I do remember there being a time when I would have to really screw up my courage before asking for that scary canter. And I'd almost always loose my right stirrup from gripping up (right leg being the stronger, dominant one)

For me, doing some canters out on the trails helps, doing them up hills , since it just seems easier to stay on. And doing them for short distances where there is an obvious stopping place, like the top of the hill or a bend in the trail. Lots of easy canters on the trails helped a LOT.

In the arena, you need to have a horse that has a good canter. YOu need to have some canters that are really long so that you can go THROUGH the scary phase, recenter and reposition yourself, check in with your body and get a few strides where you feel what a correct canter seat feels like.


For me, one thing that helps is for me to abandon any mental responsibility for makeing the canter "ok". I mean, I would worry too much about the horse circling too tight, or leaning or stepping in a puddle or whatever. I would just worry that he couldlnt' carry me, let along canter on. He can . He's been cantering since the day he was born. Let him handle it. Trust him on that one.
It's not your job to do the canter. It's your job to LET it happen and try to be as easy to carry as possible.

I know that sounds vague, but really it helps to think in your mind, "he's fine about cantering, he can do this without any help at all".


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

How about getting your instructor to lunge you?

Put an oh crap strap on the front D rings and tie the reins in a knot so they can't flop down and get stepped on by the horse. Then grab hold of the strap and start trotting.

Let your instructor then take it from there. He will steer the horse in a circle with the lunge and let you know when the canter is coming. Then you don't need to cue it with your legs. Instructor will apply the proper motivation with the whip. Just hang on to the strap, let your legs hang loose, sit back just a little bit in the saddle and relax your abs, back, and hips to go with the motion of the horse.

Once you develop a better seat and balance that way, then your canter cues will be more precise.


----------



## Kestra (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm in the same position. 34 and just started riding end of October. The first time I purposely asked for a canter I was way too tense. Just did a few strides and brought him back. I felt pretty out of control. My instructor showed me an emergency stop first. The second time I was trying to canter on the lunge I fell off. Again I tense from anticipation. I'm quite comfortable trotting but I definitely want to work more on sitting trot. Small serpentines also make me feel better re: balance. At this point, it's my own anticipation that's really stressing me out. 
Since my horse occasionally canters without my intentionally cueing him, my plan is to just let him canter the next time he does it. That way there's no nerves from the anticipation. Haven't had another lesson yet since my fall but hopefully that will help.
There was a thread a little while ago with good advice. One thing that stuck with me was to relax you lower body and think of your lower body separate from your upper. To just let your hips go with the motion of the horse. I know tension is making it bumpier and scarier for me, so this is my plan to try for next time.

The other thing I like to think about is how the first time I trotted on the lunge I felt totally out of control and thought I was going to fall off. But I didn't and it didn't take long at all to feel really comfortable at the trot. So I'm hoping it will be the same for the canter and soon I'll wonder what the heck I was nervous about.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Girls.. I am with you. The canter is quite big and scary, until you find that balance just like the trot 

My horse is green at the canter and he tends to JUMP into it, so it's huge and deep and crazy.. 

What helps is to breathe like you're doing yoga. Innnn deep, out deep. Think about your hands hovering like gentle butterflies above your horse's wither.. or if you're really having them fly up.. think you are holding a tray of your favourite goodies out in front of you.. you can throw it up in the air or the goodies will go flying and you'll make a mess! Try to keep that tray steady and low.. but don't look down at it!! Keeping your eyes up is the biggest thing. 

How are you with your sitting trot? To me, the canter feels like a slower stretchier deeper sitting trot. You still have to drive with your hips, but more and slower and smoother than at the sitting trot. Your legs still need to communicate to the horse but you have to let alll of that weight drop into that seat and ooze down the inside of your legs to our feet, where it recycles back into the earth. 

Also don't think about cantering.. if you think about it too much, your muscle memory will start getting tense. Try to think about picking up speed. Ride that sitting trot a little faster and work on relaxing and staying with your horse. When he feels smooth, then you can tell yourself, "why don't we move up into a little stretchy soft canter" and give the cue still working on relaxing and breathing.

The most common thing *I* personally do, is pull back and ask at the same time... which confuses my horse and makes him go into a crazy trot because he's trying to canter.. and my hands are saying DON'T YOU DARE DO THAT! So keep those hands nice and relaxed, those elbows soft and slightly open, giving to the hands, which are giving to the horse. 

Remember to *not* look down, drive with that seat, and push all the weight down into your legs. Try to keep your hands as soft as possible, but still holding contact with the horse (not pulling though!)

I am learning canter on the lunge line because my horse is so green and I can't learn to canter and fix him at the same time.. maybe that would help you out! 

Good luck!


----------



## sparrowrider (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies so far! I know in my head that others have difficulty, too, but sometimes I feel like I'm the only slow one. :lol: I'm fairly comfortable with Hook, although I'm still new to horses so I'm not, say, as comfortable as with my cats, whom I know a lot better. I HATE people watching me. I have an anxiety disorder and I do think that affects me even when I'm not consciously aware of it. I'm not sure how to get over that but I do feel a bit more able to "ignore" everyone each time I go.

Right now we're stuck in the arena. Since the corners make me REALLY nervous, I think being outside with a longer straight stretch would help. I'm not worried about him not stopping; he's got good brakes and right now the problem is stopping too much. What you said about being able to get into it and have time to feel the canter, tinyliny, is what I'd like to do. I think the arena makes me a bit claustrophobic, particularly now in winter when there are sometimes six horses and riders in a not so big space.

I don't think lungeing is an option; I'll ask. I've frequently thought it sounded like a good idea but my instructor has never brought it up, and I know she has some back issues so we may not be able to do that. Also, lots of bending in circles, eep! 

My balance overall needs work and I am trying to make progress there. My posting trot is getting better although my hands are not adequately quiet, which I think is partly down to leg strength. (That is, I think I might be throwing myself forward a bit from my shoulders instead of from the thighs.) I love the treat tray image, skyseternalangel... I'm going to give that a try even just for posting trot. 

We are working on the sitting trot. Hook's trot is exceedingly bouncy and a bit hard to sit. Before the holiday break I was doing OK with it, and did some more last night decently. I'm hoping that if I get that down well, it will improve my balance and my ability to relax in my hips and back and help with the canter.

Thanks again for the encouraging words and thoughts. Oh, and I need eyeball glue or something, because I do tend to look down. Getting better at it, though!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I started riding at 50, and only started cantering at 53 - last October. Now I love doing it, but I had a HUGE mental block. In my defense, I had an injury after 6 months of riding that will probably leave me with a sore hip forever.

I'm not trying to pee in anyone's Wheaties, but you might try cantering with a western or Australian saddle. I recommend one with a horn. Grabbing the horn while cantering is counter-productive to a good canter, but it IS nice knowing the option is there.

I also was trotting with very long stirrups, and found the setting that works best for me trotting makes it hard for me to keep my stirrups at a canter on my Appy.

The nice thing about an Australian saddle with a horn (if you can borrow one) is that the saddle retains an English feel, but the poleys and horn give one the feeling that he can do anything and stay on. I know I cantered and galloped during my few rides when I was 20, and had no fear. But at 50, and with an injury, I've found fear makes me tense, tension throws me off-balance, and a vicious circle kills my progress.

This week was my first time cantering in my Bates close contact. It felt about 90% the same as cantering in my Aussie-style saddle...but I would have had a VERY hard time learning if I started it in my Bates!

OTOH, my daughter-in-law (25) had her first ride in an English saddle today - the Bates. After a couple of minutes, she asked our little mustang for a canter and then laughed her way thru a few laps! You see, I'd LOVE to be a young punk - say, 32! - and learning to ride.

Oh - and if borrowing an Australian saddle isn't an option, a western one isn't bad to learn cantering on. I used both western and English today, and the western is maybe 70% similar - enough to practice on, get the basic motion, and then go back to English. I personally find switching tack and riding styles to be like cross-training in a sport.

I probably shouldn't post this picture, but this is Trooper & I about half a lap into my first attempt at cantering, and his first attempt at cantering in a year (and maybe third in 4 years). It looks more like I was flying in formation with him - loose formation - but maybe you can see why I didn't feel good about trying it in my Bates . In my defense, 3 months later we both love cantering - so much so that I have to work to convince him not to canter any time I sneeze :lol::


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

sparrowrider said:


> Thanks for all the replies so far!


Oh yeah you're welcome! As for having people-watching-anxiety.. I had the same thing. Finally I realized what I was feeling and I had a serious talk with myself.. why was I worried about these people watching me? And then it all came out and I dealt with each thing.. and now I'm fine. Even if I'm trying something new (cantering) I don't mind people watching now.

Yeah I have issues looking down too, but you gotta keep that chin up and your eyes up.. else your body is all out of whack balance wise and position wise :/

Sitting trot will definitely help you with the canter! Personally I'm a freak and love sitting trot more.. cantering feels really.. funny. Like I'm doing some sort of exotic bar dance :lol: but my horse has HUGE deep strides from the get go.

There's lots of threads (lately especially) on sitting trot and there are some good tips in there as well as what NOT to do. But the better your sitting trot, the better you can work with the canter


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah, western saddles are nice for learning . I confess to being more secure cantering in my western saddle than my english saddle. But I'd be ok if I spent more time in my dressage saddle (which BTW is so comfy I call it "the Sofa").

Honestly, I just think there is no way around it but through; more time and more experience.


----------



## sparrowrider (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd love to borrow an Aussie saddle if I can... I think. Not sure if anyone at the barn has one. I've tried in a Western saddle and the stirrups feel "backwards" and it digs into my seat bones in a really uncomfortable way.

The other thing is that when I'm getting anxious and a bit tired, Hook starts cutting in to the middle of the arena, so steering gets more difficult and I need to be more assertive right when I'm feeling unconfident. So my instructor points this out and then I get more frustrated because I'm a bit overfaced and just arrgh.

But I'll keep working on it!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

sparrowrider said:


> The other thing is that when I'm getting anxious and a bit tired, Hook starts cutting in to the middle of the arena, so steering gets more difficult and I need to be more assertive right when I'm feeling unconfident. So my instructor points this out and then I get more frustrated because I'm a bit overfaced and just arrgh.


Rwar! My horse does the same thing!!! Hence why I'm on the lunge line. DRIVES ME CRAZY. He used to do it when I asked for a trot.. the most tight hard dive for the middle. Now he stays on the track, but we gotta learn the same deal for the canter. 

Miles in the saddle! And try to turn that frustration into work.. if he nove dives to the middle, ask your instructor if you can take him into serpentines or tighter circles (10meter) or lateral work. Then he's less likely to nose dive the middle if it means more work than what he's being asked.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

sparrowrider said:


> ...The other thing is that when I'm getting anxious and a bit tired, Hook starts cutting in to the middle of the arena, so steering gets more difficult...


I had the opposite problem. Trooper hadn't cantered for so long that he didn't leave enough room for turning. We had a couple of eye-opening turns, then I started using my free hand to neck rein him. He wasn't using a bit, but happily the ex-ranch horse in him remembered neck reining.

When you're on your first canter, and your horse is headed to the side rail and isn't turning...well, that raised the tension level a bit! I probably should have gotten a lesson horse for learning, but I trusted Trooper to have good intentions & to help me out if I got too far off balance. I just didn't realize that he had forgotten how to compensate his turns for his speed!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

If your instructor won't lunge you, then find someone who will. 

Being on the line take away your responsibility for everything but staying in balance (both laterally and longitudinally). Right now there is so much you have to manage (controlling the horse's direction, controlling his speed, controlling your arms, legs, butt, torso, eyes, etc) that it just overwhelms you.

I've been riding only about nine months, and I only became really comfortable at the canter within the last three months. So I know where you are because I was there not too long ago.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I second being on the lunge line. Though it kind of is a hassle finding someone to lunge me on non-lesson days... but on the other hand, we're getting some really good lateral work in compensate!

Oh another thing.. I lean on the reins so I spend most of my time on the lunge driving and pushing him into the bridle instead of using the reins for balance. That can mess a horse up (and you too) at the canter if you are a leaner. Part of the problem is I have no core balance at this new gait and an attirubting factor is my eyes wander down. Again.. DO NOT LET THEM WANDER! My instructor tells me jokingly "your horse will do where your eyes look.. if you look down.. you're going down!"


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

If you have trouble finding someone to lunge you for a few lessons, don't rule out any western trainers just because they are western. The two instructors I've worked with have no problem with someone saying, "I ride English, but I could use 2-3 lessons of lunging to work on cantering." 

A lot of western trained horses will also neck rein with slack in the reins, so it is easy to steer them without any temptation to balance on the reins. Many are also taught to trot and canter in a very relaxed manner. My horses do not - all three seem to think they get style points for speed - but many will canter without all the thrusties that my Appy puts into a canter.

Again - not trying to get anyone to switch. English riding is a blast too, and I think my Bates is now my little mustang's saddle for good. He's only 13 hands tall, and there aren't many western saddles that don't ride his hips. Besides - my 175 lbs don't need enhancing with another 40 lbs of saddle. Not on a 650ish lb fellow.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

bsms said:


> If you have trouble finding someone to lunge you for a few lessons, don't rule out any western trainers just because they are western. The two instructors I've worked with have no problem with someone saying, "I ride English, but I could use 2-3 lessons of lunging to work on cantering."
> 
> A lot of western trained horses will also neck rein with slack in the reins, so it is easy to steer them without any temptation to balance on the reins. Many are also taught to trot and canter in a very relaxed manner. My horses do not - all three seem to think they get style points for speed - but many will canter without all the thrusties that my Appy puts into a canter.
> 
> Again - not trying to get anyone to switch. English riding is a blast too, and I think my Bates is now my little mustang's saddle for good. He's only 13 hands tall, and there aren't many western saddles that don't ride his hips. Besides - my 175 lbs don't need enhancing with another 40 lbs of saddle. Not on a 650ish lb fellow.



I agree with you bsms. It's all about body mechanics and basics. Both disciplines have the same basics and each rider the same body mechanics. It's so worth being lunged. 

Also, OP.. I definitely recommend an Aussie saddle if you're feeling you need more security. Those mickey mouse ears help so much! I was in one for 7-8 months. Boy when I got my dressage saddle back, I was in absolute love with it and was happy to switch, once I had a better seat! Else I'd still be in the Aussie.


----------



## sparrowrider (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't mind about the instructor's discipline, and if I can find someone else to longe me I will. I'm a little awkward and not sure how and whom to ask for that, though! I'll try to remember to ask my instructor tomorrow. Sometimes I forget stuff when I'm actually at the barn.

I think I need to get "EYES UP" tattooed on the backs of my hands or something. :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

sparrowrider said:


> I don't mind about the instructor's discipline, and if I can find someone else to longe me I will. I'm a little awkward and not sure how and whom to ask for that, though! I'll try to remember to ask my instructor tomorrow. Sometimes I forget stuff when I'm actually at the barn.
> 
> I think I need to get "EYES UP" tattooed on the backs of my hands or something. :lol:


Haha yeah or paint a target on the rafters 

Do you take private lessons or..? I'm going to go back and read the thread. I forget really easily so I apologize.

EDIT: Okay looks like I wasn't disregarding information already said! 

So do you take private lessons? I noticed you said you share an arena with a ton of other riders at times. Is there a time where you come out and you have a smaller amount of people there? That could help tone down the anxiety of things.


----------



## Kestra (Aug 14, 2011)

About having 6 horses in the arena - that would drive me crazy. I really don't mind people watching me, but I need space and to not worry about collisions. Are you taking private or group lessons? I'm all about private lessons. Occasionally during a private there are other people in the arena, which I'm not thrilled about. Being alone is really the best for something new like cantering.

I have steering problems too. My horse won't automatically stay on the rail and likes to run into other horses as well as people and doors if I'm not paying proper attention, so I feel your pain.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Kestra said:


> About having 6 horses in the arena - that would drive me crazy. I really don't mind people watching me, but I need space and to not worry about collisions. Are you taking private or group lessons? I'm all about private lessons. Occasionally during a private there are other people in the arena, which I'm not thrilled about. Being alone is really the best for something new like cantering.
> 
> I have steering problems too. My horse won't automatically stay on the rail and likes to run into other horses as well as people and doors if I'm not paying proper attention, so I feel your pain.


I know what you mean about lots (maybe not six) horses in the ring! It's a pain even when everyone can handle themselves and their horse. Why can't the outdoor just be fixed!


----------



## sparrowrider (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, I take private lessons once a week and group every other week, but with it being winter there is always someone else riding. Friday afternoons tend to be the quietest and I like that best. In the evenings the barn is a madhouse!

I would love one lesson where it's just me and the instructor isn't paying attention to anyone else, but that's unlikely to happen in the near future. I think once the weather is better things will improve.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

sparrowrider said:


> Well, I take private lessons once a week and group every other week, but with it being winter there is always someone else riding. Friday afternoons tend to be the quietest and I like that best. In the evenings the barn is a madhouse!
> 
> I would love one lesson where it's just me and the instructor isn't paying attention to anyone else, but that's unlikely to happen in the near future. I think once the weather is better things will improve.


That's a shame.. :/ it's so vital that the instructor has all the attention on you and the horse. Mine won't even talk to anyone else or answer anyone's questions until she is done helping me along. If she does have something she needs to take care of (an important call) she always tells me and then let's me and my horse work on "free walk" and practice what we just practiced while she's busy. But other than that, it's about me and my horse, which benefits us both greatly.

I hope things improve! 

@Kestra: I once shared a large polo arena with 12 riders and horses. I felt like I was at a horse show warmup ring and ended up just riding out in open space or in the uphill arena (the one no one wanted to be in because it was hard to ride.) It was terrible... but I liked the uphill arena for walking. Helped him with his balance and my equitation!


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

maybe ask for a lunge lesson? That way you can focus on one thing at a time than all at once. I'm sure your instructor won't mind you holding onto the pommel of the saddle and really pulling yourself into a deeper seat so you get a feel for the horse's movement in canter


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

6 horses at once is just too many in any of the places I have ever ridden unless everyone in riding the same pattern and no one deviates.

I'll be honest, if I had to deal with that many horses in my space even once, I'd just find another instructor and move on. And that goes double for an instructor that will shift her attention to something else for more than a few seconds during a private lesson.

I am very assertive when I pay for a service and feel I am not getting my money's worth.


----------



## sparrowrider (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, I think it'll be better once the weather warms up and we don't have to be in a busy arena. She has to pay attention to the others there sometimes to try to get them to move out of the way, etc., you know? We'll see, though.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

sparrowrider said:


> Well, I think it'll be better once the weather warms up and we don't have to be in a busy arena. She has to pay attention to the others there sometimes to try to get them to move out of the way, etc., you know? We'll see, though.


There isn't a rule about lessons at the barn? My old barn, lessons trumped pleasure riding and the instructor was the person in charge. This barn, riders ask permission of both rider AND instructor if they can join. If not, they wait.


----------



## sparrowrider (Oct 18, 2011)

OK, so today we did some talking, and there is a rule at least about lungeing (there was a lady lungeing her horse in the middle of five people trying to ride), and it was being broken. I don't know if there's a rule about pleasure riding. There really doesn't seem to be.

I far prefer Friday afternoons (like today) when it's just me and maybe two other people. Much quieter.

Anyway, we did some work with the instructor lungeing Hook at a canter. I thought I was probably going to fall off and die, and we only did a few tries, but we're going to keep doing that. I have a video and holy cow my feet look awful (toes way out) so I need to work on that, but I also want to get the feel for the canter, and that seems to be helping. So, I'm glad.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ Great! Please keep us updated!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey I bet I look worse, lol. Least we're doing it! 

Happy you got on the lunge line!!!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

To the OP I def. feel your frustration on this one. It seems this is my problem plus I ride in an areana that can get pretty crowded. It is wonderful to see the tips that everyone has offered. 

We will get there, Rome wasn't built in a day!


----------



## Scruffy5 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Well...*

I started riding at age 40. I began with 8 and 9 year old girls learning to barrel race. I could lope a horse but had no idea how to trot! How funny is that?

I switched to English and have found it to much more to my liking. Cantering for me has been a blast. Sit up, relax, and laugh! If you can smile and take a few deep breaths, it's what it;s supposed to be....fun!


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> yeah, western saddles are nice for learning . I confess to being more secure cantering in my western saddle than my english saddle.


Agreed. I have been told by folks who have both that they feel more likely to stay on when they're in their western saddle. My wife has many types of saddles (English, dressage, western) but always rides western on the trails. (My saddles only vary between a western reiner and a western trail saddle...) ;-) 

If you can borrow a western saddle to use while getting comfortable with the canter, it might be a really good idea.... Whatever you do, though, stick with it! A nice lope/canter is a total joy once you're used to it and comfortable with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## liv885 (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope you are getting more comfortable cantering, great advice about trying to getting a lungeing lesson. I had to do a lot of no stirrup work to try to improve my seat before getting to canter. Now I found singing to myself makes me relax when I know I'm over thinking it all.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

You are going to think I'm crazy, but after the initial canter in the round pen where my student holds on to the front and the back of the saddle, I do a bareback lesson with my "******* bareback pad" and attempt the canter that way. Works every time. The secret to the ******* bareback pad is its really sticky so your butt sticks and you go with the motion. No stirrups to lose and get flustered with. The reason I call it the "*******" is because it a plain old bathmat turned upside down that is held on with a piece of leather and a western cinch (or two stirrup leathers). I actually use two bathmats.. The sticky side faceing the horse and then the other one upside down, so the sticky side faces you. Works wonders. )


----------

